# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  вопрос по акронису

## Pavelasd

Можно ли Акронис не устанавливать в Виндовс, а тем самым не создавать там всякие зоны для восстановления, резервирования и т.д., а просто сделать резервную копию всего жёсткого диска через версию Акрониса, которая идёт почти на каждом LiveCD и оттуда же восстановиться?
Бесконечно был бы благодарен, если бы вы мне ещё подсказали, как это сделать, если это возможно.

резервную копию я бы сохранил на второй жёсткий диск, который в 2 раза объёмнее основного.

А может для этой цели какая-то другая программа больше подходит?
Дайте, пожалуйста, советы.
Просто скоро придёт моему основному винту кирдык, а не хотелось бы винду опять устанавливать и опять производить все настройки, устанавливать опять программы и т.д.

----------


## mr.L

http://www.188.ru/499238

----------


## alexsey_k

так Акронис можно настроить и без зон восстановления..., просто когда надо сделать образ и все, все остальное время весит немешает, так же акронис позволяет сделать загрузочный диск самого себя, тоже можно воспользоваться, и всякие LiveCD вообще ненужны..., скачать последний 
акронис можно здесь http://depositfiles.com/files/am04umvgz или здесь http://uploading.com/files/d263b62c/...BRus%255D.exe/

----------


## darkladydreams

> Можно ли Акронис не устанавливать в Виндовс, а тем самым не создавать там всякие зоны для восстановления, резервирования и т.д., а просто сделать резервную копию всего жёсткого диска через версию Акрониса, которая идёт почти на каждом LiveCD и оттуда же восстановиться?
> Бесконечно был бы благодарен, если бы вы мне ещё подсказали, как это сделать, если это возможно.
> 
> резервную копию я бы сохранил на второй жёсткий диск, который в 2 раза объёмнее основного.
> 
> А может для этой цели какая-то другая программа больше подходит?
> Дайте, пожалуйста, советы.
> Просто скоро придёт моему основному винту кирдык, а не хотелось бы винду опять устанавливать и опять производить все настройки, устанавливать опять программы и т.д.


если для вас это актуально. можем пообщаться по акронису. последнее время для меня эта тема актуальна. 
на сегодняшний день ( по словам некоторых гуру) это лучшая програма по восстановлению системы.

Сама пробовала делать полный бекап. сохраняла на диски (опять же по совету гуру). результат не оправдал ожидания. так как при записи одного диска возникла ошибка, а из-за этого потом не получилось из-под Винды восстановиться полностью. 
Поэтому то что вы написали будет правильнее. Сохранять копию на др. жесткий диск (именно физически другой, а не просто раздел на том же диске).
В любом случае создать диск восстановления надо. Это в настройках есть такая функция , легко найти. только 9 версия не давала возможности восстанавливаться из-под винды. 11 ая лучше.

----------


## Pavelasd

> если для вас это актуально. можем пообщаться по акронису. последнее время для меня эта тема актуальна. 
> на сегодняшний день ( по словам некоторых гуру) это лучшая програма по восстановлению системы.
> 
> Сама пробовала делать полный бекап. сохраняла на диски (опять же по совету гуру). результат не оправдал ожидания. так как при записи одного диска возникла ошибка, а из-за этого потом не получилось из-под Винды восстановиться полностью. 
> Поэтому то что вы написали будет правильнее. Сохранять копию на др. жесткий диск (именно физически другой, а не просто раздел на том же диске).
> В любом случае создать диск восстановления надо. Это в настройках есть такая функция , легко найти. только 9 версия не давала возможности восстанавливаться из-под винды. 11 ая лучше.


дайте тогда номер аськи что ли

----------


## alexsey_k

другой жесткий диск не нужен, акронис востанавливает и с логического диска... моя аська 199513673

----------


## darkladydreams

> другой жесткий диск не нужен, акронис востанавливает и с логического диска... моя аська 199513673


восстанавливает... но лучше другой ЖД.
ася 207475897

----------


## boler

Возможно, кто-то встречался с подобной проблемой: при попытке загрузки с CD, Acronis True Image Enterprise Server выдает следующее сообщение: "Acronis Loader Fatal Error: boot drive (partition) not found". При этом никаких рейдов нет, обычные 2 IDE-харда. Ни разу не было такой проблемы ни с одной машиной. CD рабочий, загружался с него ранее на других машинах. Конфигурация данной машины: EPoX на чипсете Intel 865PE (EP-4PDA3I), 2 IDE-харда, SATA-контроллер отключен. В приоритете загрузки первым стоит CD, вторым HD. С других загрузочных CD загружается без проблем.

----------


## Cheechako

> "...Acronis Loader Fatal Error: boot...


_"Thank you for choosing Acronis Disk Backup Software.
Please make sure you use the latest build (8053) of Acronis True Image 11 Home. To get access to updates you should first register your software. Don't forget to recreate Acronis Bootable Rescue Media after updating.

If updating doesn't solve the problem, please make sure your motherboard's BIOS is the latest version.

If the issue persists, please do the following:...
...Note that you can quickly find the answers to your questions in Acronis Support Knowledge Base."_
Дальше ещё четыре страницы, плюс упомянутая "Acronis Support Knowledge Base" :)

----------


## Slater

> Возможно, кто-то встречался с подобной проблемой: при попытке загрузки с CD, Acronis True Image Enterprise Server выдает следующее сообщение: "Acronis Loader Fatal Error: boot drive (partition) not found". При этом никаких рейдов нет, обычные 2 IDE-харда. Ни разу не было такой проблемы ни с одной машиной. CD рабочий, загружался с него ранее на других машинах. Конфигурация данной машины: EPoX на чипсете Intel 865PE (EP-4PDA3I), 2 IDE-харда, SATA-контроллер отключен. В приоритете загрузки первым стоит CD, вторым HD. С других загрузочных CD загружается без проблем.


была такая проблема:mad:, поставил винт IDE в другой комп загрузил акронис - заработало:yes:
потом этот же винт еще в нескольких компах-работает:)
сделал для себя простейший вывод:  не все мамки дружат с акронисом( кстати тот же чипсет) поставил винт назад установил ОС, все по сей день отлично! 
ну а на акронис махнул рукой;)

----------


## boler

> не все мамки дружат с акронисом


Похоже на правду:( Будем искать способ побороть. Комп не мой. Винда постоянно летит. Хотелось упростить восстановление системы при сбое.

----------


## plm1959

Acronis True Image Home 2011 14.0.0 Build 5519 + Plus Pack + BootCD

----------

